# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  Iwagumi Workshop 2010

## vinz

AQ and Biotope Services Pte Ltd are proud to bring you the Iwagumi Layout Workshop 2010. The workshop will be conducted by members of Biotope Services. They have trained with the Iwagumi Master himself, Takashi Amano. This is your chance to pick up what you can without flying all the way to Japan.

This is also an opportunity for you to hone your skills for the upcoming AQ-ADA Singapore Aquascaping Contest 2010 and the ADA IAPLC 2010.

Best of all, the event is *FREE!*

The workshop is open to all members of AQ. You need NOT be an entrant of the AQ-ADA Singapore Aquascaping Contest 2010. There are *only 30 seats available*, so register soon.

Update 26th Feb 2010:
Seats all full. Registration is closed.

*Details*
*Date:* Saturday 27th Feb 2010
*Time:* 1.30PM to 5PM
*Venue:* Yio Chu Kang Community Club, 50 Ang Mo Kio Street 61, Singapore 569163 (2nd floor, look for a table with the AQ logo.)
*Map:* Click for Map

*Topics*
Slide show of ADA Party 2009 and ADA Seminar 2009Use and Arrangement of DriftwoodSelection of PlantsPlanting MethodsSelection of RocksIwagumi PrinciplesADA IAPLC 2010 Registration Information

*Registration*
Use the Contact Us form (found at the bottom of every AQ Forum page) and select "AQ Event Registration" as the subject. In the body of the message, include:

*Event:* Iwagumi 2010
*AQ Nick:
Real Name:
Contact Number:
Contactable Email Address:*

*Participants List*
knightAquanoobvernonlcmnewtankahhuareverucydaphedwardchuajhkennytimebombongtwBlue WhaleDesewerdwarflalachin68warrenleeglennswestBen555Jeffrey FootachyonNavanodMax Lucius FoobeetrootmikhailyeoweehanCharyapfelix_fx2eddy planerFlyxSheng_ge

----------


## Shadow

another Iwagumi workshop? I thought we did this last year? Would it be the same as last year?

----------


## knight

> *Opps... I just discovered that our mailbox is full. I can only access and clear it from home. Please hold off registration until I announce that it has been cleared later this evening. Thanks.*


Oh no, I just register.

Anyway please reserve a seat for me please.

Cheers
Knight

----------


## vinz

Nope. I understand there will be new topics. Anyway, there are always new members who did not go for last year.

----------


## Shadow

it would be great if you can post the detail agenda/topic.

----------


## vinz

Registration inbox cleared... you guys can start registering now.




> Oh no, I just register.
> 
> Anyway please reserve a seat for me please.
> 
> Cheers
> Knight


Knight, please submit your registration. It'll be easier for us to track. Will note that you are among the first, if not the first to register.




> it would be great if you can post the detail agenda/topic.


As soon as I get it from Biotope services.

----------


## Merviso

Went last year too!  :Well done:  Shall give others a chance with the limited seats....  :Wink:

----------


## knight

> Registration inbox cleared... you guys can start registering now.
> 
> 
> 
> Knight, please submit your registration. It'll be easier for us to track. Will note that you are among the first, if not the first to register.
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I get it from Biotope services.



Hi Vinz, 
Re-submission just send. 

Kindly confirm received. 

Cheers
Knight

----------


## cydaph

Newbie joining in! :Grin:  Just send my registration!

Please confirm. Thanks!

Cheers,

Lawrence

----------


## AquaZinYaw

I'm really want to come but normally i'm not free on weekend. Wishing someone will post this event and step by step photos of the scape... So noobs like me can learn even if personally can't come down to the event.  :Laughing:

----------


## |squee|

I want to come! But yea, I want to see the topics covered too. Will there be hands on?

----------


## Blue Whale

Vinz,
the outing group need to register? I laylong a bit for you.

YouTube- Proces tworzenia akwarium w stylu Japo?skim - Takashi Amano

YouTube- ADA Gallery Niigata

----------


## vinz

Topics announced! See first post.

----------


## vinz

> Vinz,
> the outing group need to register? I laylong a bit for you.
> 
> ...


Yes, outing group must register if they want to attend the workshop. If they just want to come by and say hello, no need to register.

12 seats gone! Almost half...

----------


## stardus00

Bro, i have 2 questions
1. will there be hands-on or only theory lesson?
2. Can non-AQ members join too?

----------


## warrenlee

Hi Vincent,

I am very keen and interested in this AQ workshop. I have already registered. Please advice me how do I check whether I have registered successfully or not.

Thanks,
Warren Lee

----------


## Aquanoob

Warren,
I asked the same question yesterday and vinz replied me "Confirmation is via the thread. See the first post of Workshop thread for the participants list. You are in the list." I can see that you are not in the list yet, but vinz will add you soon.  :Smile:  




> Hi Vincent,
> 
> I am very keen and interested in this AQ workshop. I have already registered. Please advice me how do I check whether I have registered successfully or not.
> 
> Thanks,
> Warren Lee

----------


## vinz

> I want to come! But yea, I want to see the topics covered too. Will there be hands on?





> Bro, i have 2 questions
> 1. will there be hands-on or only theory lesson?
> 2. Can non-AQ members join too?


No hands on.

Due to limited seats, we would like to limit the workshop to AQ members. If you must, we hope it is someone who is interested in planted tanks. Also you are limited to one guest only.

----------


## blue33

Maybe it would be more appropriate to call it "Aquascaping Workshop" than "Iwagumi Workshop". Iwagumi generally refer to stones scape. Anyway this is a good chance for those either new or pro to attend, lots of tips and creativity will be involve on creating a nice aquascape. Just sharing from my own experience, keep it simple, clean and neat.  :Grin: 

Kudos to Biotope for promoting Aquascaping in Singapore.  :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## Blue Whale

=) I thought Iwagumi refers to "rock formation"? ^o^ Lets have Zhen Fan Ba Gua Zhen Fa...lol. (Positive and reverse order of Ba Gua formation, once used by China ancient battle tactican ZhuGe KongMing in Romance of 3 Kingdoms)

----------


## vinz

The event is FULL!  :Cool:

----------


## dkk08

I've been given permission to post on this thread to appeal for more folks to join us in the trip before the workshop  :Grin: 

so those who are attending the workshop can join us for the trip as we'll end at YCK CC for the workshop and if we can get at least 10 person (excluding Eddy) we can rent a mini bus... 

for more info or to follow the thread click the below...

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...605#post519605

here's the planned route and current interested parties

Latest Update.
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Interested Parties:
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
01 ) dkk08 aka Desmond
02 ) Aquanoob
03 ) Felix_fx2 aka Felix
04 ) Felix_fx2's Girlfriend
05 ) Blue Whale aka Michael Heng
06 ) Eddy planer (driving)
07 )
08 )
09 )
10 )
=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=
Timing: 0915 (RV @ Sembawang Sun Plaza/MRT for breakfast @ Mac or coffeeshop at MRT station)
1000 (off to World Farm)
1035 (off to drive 12)
1130 (off to Seaview if time permits)
1230 (off to YCK CC nearby for lunch)
1330 ( Yio Chu Kang CC for AQ Iwagumi Workshop )

----------


## vinz

We had one person pull out from the workshop, so there is one space open. Anyone?

----------


## Goondoo

> We had one person pull out from the workshop, so there is one space open. Anyone?


Vinz,
Consider having a reserve list of maybe up to 5 names?

----------


## vinz

The event is full. Registration is closed.

----------


## genes

And so it goes...

Where it all started today.


The team coming in early to prepare for member's registration.


Tags prepared by Vinz.


I like this shirt!!! 


Members registering with AQ's hunky staffs!

----------


## genes

AQ's veteran associate Goondoo literally pointing out to our new moderator dkk08 the rules of engagement as a moderator... "When anyone is up to some mischieve, you flick the finger like that and give them INFRACTION!!!"  :Grin: 


Member's seated comfortably waiting for the workshop to begin.




Speaker Thio E.K from ADA-SG/Biotope Aquarium starting the workshop by sharing with the members slides from ADA Party 2009 in Tokyo and Niigata.

----------


## genes

Some insights given by ADA-SG on selection and placement of woods.


And also the selection of plants and the recommended way for planting. 


After the woods, came the stones...
Insights on selection and placement of stones in an Iwagumi scape.


After learning about usage of plants, woods and stones. Slides from last year's winning entries were used to convey the positive and negative aspects of the scapes.

----------


## genes

The event to note down in your organizer. 




Thio and Vinz going into details for the preparation of the competition. Also answering to the questions posed by the members.





For once, i managed to catch the crowd looking at the camera.

----------


## genes

Competition entry forms. Its the 10th Anniversary!


Some rocks with really nice textures on display.




Interval!!! Members mingling around and sharing experience.




Blue33, also AQ's new moderator. Hint hint... He's really really good in scaping!

----------


## genes

After the break, the workshop continues with hands on demonstration by the people that have been trained by Amano himself...but not before Vincent does his dance stance again... i wonder why he does it every single time!


Here comes the rocks...


And the spider arms of Vincy...


What did your teacher teach you? When you are done with your Iwagumi, put up your hand! Oh, and look at what Vincent is holding! A cute hand puppet which he uses for cleaning the glass.

----------


## genes

The Iwagumi scape.


Top view. Remember, do not place the rocks in a straight line. 


Everyone's invited to look at the scape up close, feel the rocks, look at scaping materials and accessories before ending this year's AQ's iwagumi workshop.


Thats all i have guys, if you have any other pictures... please do upload onto this thread. 

Finally, the pic someone has been waiting for... :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin: 
Is someone giving you a hardtime at work Wacky? For a moment, i thought you might have lost it there. Heee Heee Heee.

----------


## Navanod

Many Many thanks for organizing this workshop. Learnt quite a lot of things as a beginner  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

^^ Yeah, thank you for organising so here are some of the shots I took. Genes is using camera, I am using handphone to take the shots so take it like I am casually taking shot from a different view.

Arrival scene


There were many people in front so I have to reach out to take a shot thus affecting the lightings but it came out a bit surprisingly blue..ha ha.



After some people cleared off, I decided to take another shot.



Those interested in our outing shots can follow this thread:
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...=64286&page=13

----------


## Navanod

Ah, Can finally remember what I had wanted to ask!
I was looking at the tiny rock placed at the entrance of the "valley" and wondering if it was a deliberate placement to create "flow" from the Primary to the secondary rock to prevent a "break" in the tank that will create 2 separate scapes.

Appreciate some enlightenment?

----------


## Wackytpt

Here is my contribution

ADA stands for.. 



*Session in Progress*

Speaker Thio E.K from ADA-SG/Biotope Aquarium 


Moderator Vinz sharing


participants 












Our 2nd youngest particpant =)


Our youngerst participant =)



Rocks

----------


## vinz

The discussion started by Blue Whale has been split to a new thread.

----------


## Wackytpt

*Interaction Session*

thomas aka Tawauboy (Moderator)




Eddy Planner & Moderator Timebomb in discussion


Edwardchuajh points out that he wants a Cube Garden 90-P






Thio interacting with AQ members



New Moderator Blue33 aka Adrian & Moderator Vinz aka Vincent sharing..





*People working behind the scene*

New Moderator Dkk008 at work



Videographers



Goondoo


Cover up Moderator... wonder who is this?


Moderator Gene aka Eugene the Official Photographer


Cover up Moderator playing with his camera


Pack up Time



Lastly..... Moderator Irwin aka Celticfsh sums up the reaction of all at the end of the workshop

Relax Time!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thats all folk.. =)

----------


## cydaph

I would like to thank AQ organizer and biotope for the wonderful seminar we had last saturday. It is very informative and inspiring. Hope, there will be more seminars to come . :Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------

